# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Công Nghệ Nâng Mũi S Line Plus – Nâng Tầm Nét Đẹp Việt

## nguyenhanhsocial

Thẩm Mỹ Nâng Mũi S Line Plus là giải pháp áp dụng màng sinh học PRP cải tiến, giúp phái đẹp mau chóng sở hữu chiếc mũi cao đẹp tinh tế, ngăn chặn mọi biến chứng.Phương Pháp Sửa Mũi S Line Plus – Nâng Tầm Nhan Sắc ViệtNang mui S line Plus bước tiến mới trong công nghệ thẩm mỹ đỉnh caoNằm ở vị trí trung tâm của khuôn mặt, mũi còn được xem là trụ chống cao biểu lộ tài lộc. Do đó, nhiều chị em phụ nữ càng tin rằng 1 dáng mũi cao đẹp, thanh tú sẽ giúp họ thuận lợi hơn trong sự nghiệp cũng như cuộc sống. Nhưng, không phải bẩm sinh ai cũng có được chiếc mũi đẹp như mong muốn, đặc biệt là nhược điểm mũi thấp, cánh mũi to bè, kém duyên của người Á Đông.Chính vì vậy, rất nhiều người tìm đến phương pháp thẩm mỹ như một “phao cứu sinh” cho chiếc mũi của bản thân.Song, thực tại cho thấy, sự xuất hiện tràn lan của các địa điểm thẩm mỹ cùng với sự nhiễu loạn của thông tin đã khiến đông đảo khách hàng hoang mang trong việc lựa chọn một giải pháp nâng mũi an toàn, hiệu quả. Thấu hiểu được phần nào những băn khoăn và lo lắng đó, các bác sĩ thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc đã không ngừng cải tạo và nâng cấp phương pháp nâng mũi S line lên tầm cao mới. Từ đó, nâng mũi cấu trúc S line Plus ra đời bằng việc áp dụng màng tế bào PRP, giải quyết mau chóng trường hợp khách hàng có thể trạng cơ địa yếu, gia tăng khả năng lành thương gấp bội lần và ngăn ngừa biến chứng một cách toàn diện.Hiện nay, công nghệ này chính thức có mặt tại Việt Nam nhờ vào sự chuyển giao trực tiếp kỹ thuật từ bệnh viện Jeong Won (top 5 thương hiệu uy tín tại Hàn Quốc) cho chi nhánh độc quyền Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JW Việt Nam.Công Nghệ Sửa Mũi Cấu Trúc S Line Plus – Nâng Tầm Nhan Sắc ViệtVới phương châm “Uy tín và Chất lượng” được đặt lên đầu tiên do đó hiệu quả thẩm mỹ bền lâu và ổn định chính là mục tiêu mà bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW Hàn Quốc hướng tới. Hoạt động theo phương thức nhượng quyền thương hiệu từ bệnh viện Jeong Won (Hàn Quốc), chúng tôi đáp ứng đầy đủ tất các tiêu chuẩn an toàn, chất lượng thông qua hệ thống trang thiết bị tối tân, công nghệ thẩm mỹ đỉnh cao và hàng ngũ các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa sâu, được tập huấn nhiều năm liền tại các nước phát triển trên thế giới.Theo đó, khi tiến hành nâng mũi S line Plus, quý khách hàng không cần phải lo lắng biến chứng lộ sụn nâng mũi, dị ứng chất liệu độn, đầu mũi bị bóng đỏ. Song song đó, còn được bảo đảm tính an toàn, ngăn ngừa tối đa lấn chiếm, không đau đớn, không mất nhiều thời gian nghỉ dưỡng.Đặc biệt, công nghệ nâng mũi cấu trúc S line Plus tại bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc chủ trương ứng dụng thành công công nghệ màng tế bào PRP. Màng này có công dụng làm tăng trưởng nhanh, tạo các chuỗi liên kết tương trợ lẫn nhau, đem tới dáng mũi đẹp lâu bền. Đồng thời, làm kích thích Collagen rất tốt cho da, ngăn ngừa hữu hiệu trường hợp đầu mũi mỏng, loại bỏ hoàn toàn biến chứng sau giải phẫu. Mặt khác, màng PRP còn tác động sự phát triển của tế bào mới cho vùng mũi làn da mịn màng, chống lại tác nhân oxy hóa về lâu dài.Đội ngũ các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa tại bệnh viện JW đều là những người có bề dày kinh nghiệm, được tập huấn nhiều năm liền tại xứ Hàn. Hơn hết, những trường hợp thực hiện tái giải phẫu sẽ có cơ hội được thẩm mỹ bởi các chuyên gia đầu ngành Hàn Quốc. Chúng tôi đảm bảo sẽ mang tới cho bạn một dáng mũi cao đẹp, an toàn và bền lâu theo thời gian.Giấc mơ về một chiếc mũi đẹp như thật, hài hòa với gương mặt sẽ sớm trở thành hiện thực khi quý khách liên hệ với chúng tôi: Bệnh viện Hàn Quốc JW toạ lạc tại 44 – 46 – 48 – 50 Tôn Thất Tùng, phường Bến Thành, quận 1 TP.HCM.Hình ảnh khách hàng thực hiện nâng mũi S line PlusKhách hàng trước và sau khi phẫu thuật nâng mũi cấu trúc S line PlusKhách hàng có dáng mũi cao đẹp tự nhiên sau nâng mũi S line Plus áp dụng màng PRP

----------

